# San Antonio, Tx-C.I.G.A.R. meet Rocky Patel - Saturday Oct. 6th



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Come PARTY with the Legendary Rocky Patel

Saturday Oct. 6 th -11:00 am-3 pm

Rocky Patel Cigar Deals-TONS of Raffles- BBQ

Habana Room Open During Event

FREE BBQ, FREE Beer,Long Ash Contest, 
live BAND

+Iron Horse CHOPPERS

Stuff going on inside & outside under the tents.

It should be a blow out as our last event had over 500+ people show 
up and we want to top that!!

2235 Thousand Oaks
Suite 104
San Antonio, Texas 78232
210-404-2626

www.cigar-sa.com


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds like I will be there!!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like a killer time. :tu:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Sounds like a killer time. :tu:tu


Too bad you are in Cali. I met Reggie Buckeye at an event and turned him into a CS Gorilla:chk


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Cant wait tomorrow is the DAY!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I was at the hospital today with my baby and missed out. I will have to wait for a couple weeks and see Ernest Carrillo Perez.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I was at the hospital today with my baby and missed out. I will have to wait for a couple weeks and see Ernest Carrillo Perez.


See ya in a couple weeks.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

C.I.G.A.R.'s 2nd Anniversary *Event # 1* was a huge bang !!

Everyone (500+) had a great time at the *"Party with Rocky Patel"* event.

Tons of cigars were purchased and given away & raffle prizes topped 40+.

Food included pork loin, brisket, sausage & chicken with all 
the sides and awesome deserts. The beer (kegs) under the tent 
were floated by pros.

Rocky signed boxes until he had writers cramp and took more 
pictures than you can imagine.


*Later:*

Dinner was outdoors at a restaurant on the patio with music, 
margaritas and fantastic food along with Rocky & the top 10 Habana Bucks
monthly winners.

An additional dinner highlight was Rocky's 2nd anniversary gift to C.I.G.A.R. 

Rocky presented C.I.G.A.R. with the 1st box of his new cigar, "Decade". 
He signed it and put BOX # 1 next to his signature. This cigar is still 
2-3 weeks off from shipping into the U.S.

We finished off an already once in a life time party by breaking out the box of "Decade's" and proceeded to smoke them all, right after our dinner.

It just doesn't get any better than that !!

Don't forget about Event #2 this Friday (at the gun range) & Event #3 Sat. Oct. 20th.

Check our website for details.

www.cigar-sa.com

Remember our motto "Come early & stay late".

Mike M.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will be coming:tu Thanks for the info.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are the pics from the *Rocky Patel* event @ *C.I.G.A.R.* and the private dinner pics.

Pics

C.I.G.A.R.
2235 Thousand Oaks
Suite 104
San Antonio, Texas 78232

210-404-2626
www.cigar-sa.com


----------

